# Interest group forums > Book Forum >  The Art of Free

## vieome

This is a great audio book 

http://www.hyperionbooks.com/free-downloads/

Free: How Todays Smartest Businesses Profit by Giving Something for Nothing
by Chris Anderson

----------

